# تنظيف خزانات الوقود.



## رمزة الزبير (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تنظيف خزانات الوقود.
نظراً لأرتباط موضوع تنظيف خزانات الوقود بالسلامة سوف أحاول إدراج بعض المعلومات في هذا المجال . مما يؤسف له أن عملية تنظيف خزانات الوقود تتم حالياً بطريقة بدائية في بعض الدول العربية وقد يترتب عليه تأخير رجوع الخزان إلى الخدمة مع أن هناك طرق حديثة لتنظيف خزانات الوقود دون إيقافها عن التشغيل...

نرفق لكم ملف عن ذلك:


----------



## عرش المشاعر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

تم تحميل الملف 

وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة .. 

من تميز الى تميز اخي شكرا لك


----------



## safety113 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وهذا موقع شركة خدمات تقوم بالتنظيف ولديهم معلومات ممتازة
http://www.midwesternservices.com/services.html


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 أكتوبر 2011)

نرفق ملف من أوشا عن أهم أعمال تنظيف خزانات الوقود.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات ممتازة
مشكورة أخت مزة
مشكور أخ أحمد


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أكتوبر 2011)

نرفق لكم 
ANSI/API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 2016
Guidelines and Procedures for Entering and Cleaning Petroleum Storage Tanks​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أكتوبر 2011)

نرفق لكم:


ANSI/API STANDARD 2015—2001
Requirements for Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 أبريل 2012)

نضيف ملف آخر

Tank Cleaning, Repairing, and Dismantling


----------



## زياد رزق (1 مايو 2012)

*جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود القيم*


----------



## aly_zz (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الماسة الحساسة (26 مايو 2012)

شكرااااا لك على الموضوع القيم والمفيد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng.zahid (1 يونيو 2012)

ملف رائع بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## sunrise86 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووره:34:


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا عن العلم الجميل ده


----------



## thelion1976 (19 يوليو 2013)

كيف اقوم بتحكيل الملفات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع الشكر الجزيل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemical (4 أبريل 2014)

مشكورين الاخوة الاعزاء على المعلومات القيمة ولكن هل يوجد شرح بالعربي او مترجم لان انا محتاجة بالعربي ولكم مني اجمل تحية


----------

